# Filming a snowboarding vid.. need tips/ideas



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

well i am filming a snowboarding video this weekend, and i just dont know wat i should do. I obviously need variation. Here are the trix that i can do so far.....

On boxes/rails:
50-50
Boardslide
(Almost) Noseslide

Off Jumps:
180
Tailgrab
Nosegrab
Indy
Method

I just want more stylish tricks. The terrain park im filming in has jumps/kickers, a a variety of rails and boxes, a barrel, a volcano and some other stuff. I just ned ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Haven't made a video yet so I'm not sure what else you could do. Just watch snowboarding videos on youtube. Plenty of little bastards in the youtube videos that I'm jealous of because they're absolutely nasty.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

try throwin in some 180 indy and 5050 to board transition that type of things.

u no how to alot of things just put them together and u got better things


also an idea on the volcano is to bs 180 those that'll steez up ur vid 


i want to c it after plz and thx


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

where are you filming at? im bored as hell all the time and cant throw anything down because of some dumb injury, if its closeby id be willing to come film/help ya figure some tricks out.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well if you can successfully pull that many tricks, and you have one jump/rail in your park, that's what, 4 tricks on one jump/rail? Multiply that by 5 rails and 5 jumps you've got 20 of each, then do different camera angles and different tricks on different rails and jumps and you've got yourself more video than you will even want to edit (trust me). My videos turn out pretty decent (if you ask me and some reviewers) and we don't do half the tricks you listed. We do it all over the mountain and try to incorporate some steeps, some jumps, and some powder where possible. It's always cool to put in dumb parts of whatever you do in the lodge on the lift etc, which for us is usually taping hot girls or getting bunrt somewhere. Sounds stupid and cheesy but it really fills in some spots that you'd never expect it to. You'll be suprised, just take video of everything that happens and cut it on your computer later.

A well edited video with good music and some jumps can be a sick video, not everyone is looking for massive spins/grabs/grinds when they watch a snowboard video.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for the advice guys.

I live in Reno Nevada. Im filming either at a place called Northstar, or a place called Mt. Rose. Not sure yet.
FYI this is gonna be my first video, so thanks for the help.
I will definatly put it up when its all done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Be sure to film lines, even if the tricks are simple its appreciable to see someone land a jump, go right into a rail, then pop off a little kicker.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

ya if u put lines in there it will make it that much better also 


use good music that fits. not just a song that u enjoy something that flows with the lines and everything

most of all have an end banger if its part based 



have fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

alright thanx.

Wait wat do u mean "have an end banger?
I want a rap song for sure tho, just have to c wat fits i guess


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

A banger is a stylish big trick to end the part with the viewer going "Dayum"

Pretty much the concept of save the best for last.


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

basically an end banger is ur best trick or best scene to stick all together that way it stays in a persons mind 

say if u just put urself jumpin as ur last scene thats all people will remember 

but if u put a nice trick like a swith bs 180 off that same jump 

which 1 are u going to remember better??


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> A well edited video with good music and some jumps can be a sick video, not everyone is looking for massive spins/grabs/grinds when they watch a snowboard video.


well put. the video i did for the trip i did with some friends to loveland a month ago didn't involve and jumps, and it turned out entertaining. there's a link below if you want it. the key is cutting out as much dead space as possible so the flow stays movin pretty good. also, filming on a bluebird day REALLY helps. if you can't...just try and brighten it up as much as possible in post.

YouTube - colorado boarding at loveland


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

nice vid 

but 1 thing is try 2 avoid any wind at all cause in the beginning u hear it and no 1 likes it but awsome vid 

props


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

well now i have to think wat my biggest trick is. Bs 180 to melon grab maybe? 
By the way nice vid


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

hey thanks for the compliments. as for noise, it's hard to avoid if you need to use the audio. if not, just cut it all out and slap a song in there. problem solved


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

lol ya thatll work


----------

